# Duck Hunting in Wasatch County?



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello all,

Just wondering if there is any good duck hunting around Provo/Springville area?
I am a student and am looking to hunt locally. Thanks!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Powell Slough in Orem. Any of the WMA'a on Utah lake. Its better after it freezes. Half the fun is exploring.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

martymcfly73 said:


> Powell Slough in Orem. Any of the WMA'a on Utah lake. Its better after it freezes. Half the fun is exploring.


Be careful in the main channel at powell slough its deep in places and the mud is deep. the guy is right it's better when the freeze hits. mud lake is extremely low that mud is also terrible.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the help!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've also jump shot the Provo river from Charleston bridge down to the res. Good all year but better after it freezes.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

+1 on Powell. That place can get suuuper scketchy. PM me if you ever want to go out. I hunt Utah Lake, Deer Creek, and Strawberry a lot. There are good spots on all of them if you know where to go.


----------

